

TSA budget increases to nearly $8 BILLION for 2012 - ck2
http://www.hstoday.us/briefings/today-s-news-analysis/single-article/tsa-funding-up-in-2012-consolidated-appropriations-act/d2de1c5444b43c89e10cfc663d96c869.html

======
ck2
250 additional new scanners

12 additional new VIPR teams (in case a train gets hijacked and driven into a
building?)

Number of terrorists caught by TSA for their hundred billion spent since 2001:
ZERO

